# Newsletter Question



## mish (Apr 16, 2007)

First, kudos to all those that make our member newsletter possible, & the work put into same.

Questions:

Does one need to sign up somewhere to be a part of the newsletter, or are members contacted individually?  Over all, how do members go about becoming a part of the newsletter?  Any suggestions as to what members would like to see in the DC newsletter?  How about it guys, any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 16, 2007)

PA Baker is our chief editor.  So if you have some suggestions, request, or contributions you wish to make, she is the one to talk to!


----------



## csalt (Apr 16, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> First, kudos to all those that make our member newsletter possible, & the work put into same.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aria (Apr 17, 2007)

I am with Mish.   I have no knowledge of a Newsletter on this Forums.


----------

